# uncover anything weird?



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anyone ever found anything like a body or massive amounts of money, or something else strange while they were plowing? 


just curious


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I found a tire the other day


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

found a working cell phone last week


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've found a couple man hole covers before.


----------



## siewertenterpri (Aug 30, 2008)

Couple years ago was shoveling a side walk and found a $100 bill thought it was fake, so I went to the bank to see if it was good and it was. Must have used all my good luck then because it's been down hill since then.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Does a bag of garbage in the middle of the driveway count? Scared the crap out of me when I saw all that stuff come shooting over the windshield.


----------



## Pitt4212 (Oct 18, 2008)

Last season while plowing a Residential driveway my front tire sunk down about a foot when I was pushing the snow back at the entrance. When I tried to back the truck up it didn't want to budge, but I played with the plow a little and worked my way out. Turns out it was an unmarked manhole cover in their lawn and I pushed the cover right off and fell in. It was about 4 feet deep and I wasn't sure what was down there because it was the middle of the night so I just pushed the cover back on by hand and never heard anything else about it.


----------



## Dodge318 (Dec 20, 2008)

About this time 3 years ago I found a body. It's wasn't fun at all. Seriously, you have to wait around in case the ME has any questions. It was like a 4 hour ordeal. Luckily most of my customers we understanding on why I was late. 

Appaerently the guy was trying to shovel his front stoop and had a heart attack.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I used to plow parking garage roof tops downtown Cleveland, occasionally a homeless person would run across the roof that I was plowing, right behind the truck. That's pretty freaky at 4:00 AM. We would also have to plow the walks around the buildings and occasionally there would be a snow covered person buried in the snow. They would lay on top of the sewer grids where there was heat, sometimes passed out drunk. One of my drivers came within inches of plowing a guy under, when he shot up out of the snow screaming and then took off running. I got to know some over the years and would help them out if I could. I'd get strange looks from folks sometimes and even rude remarks, as to how I could stand there and converse w/ the "undesirables". People are amazing sometimes w/ how they perceive things. I guess I just realize that it could be me someday as bad things can happen to good people. I have never been assaulted by any of these people, but have been, by more common people in more "desirable" areas by more "desirable" people, which is primarily why my dog rides shotgun for about six years now. His presents alone, makes people think twice before approaching the truck.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I had "sparks" as I cut an extension cord once.


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

My buddy's dad plowed over a guy. chopped him in half. I guess 5 hours later there was a knock at the door by the cops. 

I personally have driven into a swamp, try explaining to your boss why you need a tow
I've ran my snowblower through a mat in the middle of a guys driveway, grass, cat, and garbage. 
sheesh, I gotta get in the good part of town.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I had uncovered a lawn on more then one occasion, I know weird huh plowig a driveway and a lawn appears


----------



## siewertenterpri (Aug 30, 2008)

Found a raised walkway in the middle of a parking lot once, and a fire hydrant where the one time customer said to pile snow.


----------



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

I found i just plowed their front yard and the drive was 30 foot to the south? Who'd think the driveway wasn't infront of the garage or house? No big deal I didn't tear the lawn up and I put marker poles for future reference and homeowner never mentioned it and got a $10 christmass bonus from them today.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Newspapers in plastic bags is mostly what I find.


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*things we find*

My old boss once found his garden hose while using a snow blower .Three hours later everything was good to go .


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I found a 2x4 frozen to the driveway. The plow tripped and then launched the 2x4 into the brand new garage door ! It left a perfect 2x4 imprint in the door. Not my fault, don't leave your toys in the driveway !


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

nosnownogo;689473 said:


> My old boss once found his garden hose while using a snow blower .Three hours later everything was good to go .


that must be fun to get it out.!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

MickiRig1;689495 said:


> I found a 2x4 frozen to the driveway. The plow tripped and then launched the 2x4 into the brand new garage door ! It left a perfect 2x4 imprint in the door. Not my fault, don't leave your toys in the driveway !


now thats funny i dont care who u are


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

McGaw;688858 said:


> My buddy's dad plowed over a guy. chopped him in half. I guess 5 hours later there was a knock at the door by the cops.
> 
> I personally have driven into a swamp, try explaining to your boss why you need a tow
> I've ran my snowblower through a mat in the middle of a guys driveway, grass, cat, and garbage.
> sheesh, I gotta get in the good part of town.


How could you not see that you plowed someone in half? It would be a mess. Only thing ive found is a stolen purse.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

last year when madison was getting pounded with snow i drove down to help out a landscaping company it was about 8 hours into plowing and 4 AM i was back dragging away from some residential garage doors when a guy fell off the roof right in front of the truck (turns out it was a light up Santa figurine that the owner had on his roof) SCARED THE CRAP OUT OF ME.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Stud Bro;689564 said:


> last year when madison was getting pounded with snow i drove down to help out a landscaping company it was about 8 hours into plowing and 4 AM i was back dragging away from some residential garage doors when a guy fell off the roof right in front of the truck (turns out it was a light up Santa figurine that the owner had on his roof) SCARED THE CRAP OUT OF ME.


Now thats funny!!!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

OhioPlower;689549 said:


> How could you not see that you plowed someone in half? It would be a mess.


Yeah I have to agree, how could you not know you hit someone, let alone cut someone in half. Sounds kinda fishy to me.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Got some X-mas lights w/ a snowblower. Thankfully, not plugged in at the time. 
Pumpkins are fun when they go through the snowblower. 
Backdragging a driveway earlier this year, red smears all over the place, looked just like blood. Spent a couple minutes searching for the dead animal/ person? that was the cause of all this blood. Found a crabapple tree quite a bit away in the yard, crabapples had accumulated in front of the garage door. Pretty nerve racking at 4 am.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Three foot by 4 foot manhole cover over a tailwater raceway (mill yard). Luckily I had a wheel on each side of the hole. At first I thought it was a piece of plywood but it put a pretty good scar on my moldboard.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't think plowing normally in a parking lot and hitting someone who is dead can rip them in half...and even if you did...there would have to be at least a foot of snow to not notice.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i found a sheet of ply wood and set of ancient railroad tracks. tracks put me at a dead stop, though it was kinda funny cause i was half asleep and kept me alert the rest of the night!


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

One of my guys found about 100-150 feet of guy wire for electric poles buried in the snow, big thanks to the electric company for that one. Also find numerous large bolts they use when changing out transformers and can not seem to pick the old ones up from the ground (many of our roads have power poles right down the middle of them). Unmarked phone peds, power peds, snowmobiles and countless other items. Take care...Jeff


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

wish they left copper wires like that laying around.


----------



## bucko (Dec 21, 2008)

fount a paper on the drive yesterday took about 20 min to get the dam thing out of my blower best bit of it is we don’t have a paper delivered so god knows wear that came from


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

a couple of years ago I was out running the snow blower in my drive and when I got done I pulled it into the garage and the damm thing stopped dead as I cleared the door.
my glasses were fogged up and snowy and I had forgot I put the anti fatigue mat beside where the snow blower is usually parked, sucked that baby right up into and around the auger and had to cut it into ribbons to get it out. that was a pain in the arse.

slugger


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

plownoob;689876 said:


> wish they left copper wires like that laying around.


Yea, some copper would have made the 3-4 hours it took to get it out worth while.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

OhioPlower;689549 said:


> How could you not see that you plowed someone in half? It would be a mess. Only thing ive found is a stolen purse.


im not sure if this story is true... one of the drivers pushed the body of a homeless woman into a drainage ditch. i guess she was found 2 weeks later when the snow started to melt. like i said im not sure if this is true or not , i never heard any thing about it until my boss said some thing. some of the other drivers on my route have mentioned it also.

as for cutting some one in half ... i don't know if i buy it either.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Just the electrical cord to charge my dump trailer buried under 6 inches of snow... oops. It left about 18 inches of cord between the maintainer in the box & the edge of the box. At least I was smart enough to go unplug it before I dug it out of the blower. I just remembered another power cord "incident" I have a heavy drop cord run to an outbuilding for power where some horse people are storing a carriage for winter rides for the town... I made a pass through the yard & into an adjacent field with the truck after a storm & a couple days later I was at the garage door wondering where the he!! my big power cord went. I thought someone stole it for about an hour then took a walk & found it out in the field.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Inverted99;689868 said:


> One of my guys found about 100-150 feet of guy wire for electric poles buried in the snow, big thanks to the electric company for that one. Also find numerous large bolts they use when changing out transformers and can not seem to pick the old ones up from the ground (many of our roads have power poles right down the middle of them). Unmarked phone peds, power peds, snowmobiles and countless other items. Take care...Jeff
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> i would try and bill the electric company for all damages and time spend getting the wire out of your blower. that is just stupid for them not to take care of their mess.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I have found many extension cords, garden hoses, & even dogs chains. Most of the people wanted me to buy them new ones I said NO WAY its not my fault there were laying over the driveway. :realmad:


----------



## swal123 (Dec 7, 2008)

i found a pile of porn mags. i hit it hard and oooooboy body parts everywhere, at least there where cute.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I found a cash register once in one of my lots it had some money in it, i turned it in to the state police, and they got the guy who stole it a few days later


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure this is true as well. I would assume it is. I was told that it was an alcoholic homeless man who was drinking that night, fell down in the lot, and plow came by and cut him in half.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Doubt it!!!


----------



## loudredram (Jan 29, 2008)

years ago i was cleaning up piles at a building and found a hyundai elantra in a snow pile guess the plow guys got sick of this car in the lot and decided to bury it well here i come with a cat 966 and found it while I was moving the pile


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

04superduty;690217 said:


> Inverted99;689868 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my guys found about 100-150 feet of guy wire for electric poles buried in the snow, big thanks to the electric company for that one. Also find numerous large bolts they use when changing out transformers and can not seem to pick the old ones up from the ground (many of our roads have power poles right down the middle of them). Unmarked phone peds, power peds, snowmobiles and countless other items. Take care...Jeff
> ...


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Great stories. Good idea for a thread.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks man, i was just curious to hear some other guys and their stories.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

A few years ago, I was plowing the school parking lot . Big snow. Lots of drifts.
When all of a sudden a basketball went flying !

Couldnt figure out how anyone lost one of them.

Of course took out my dads extension cord to his RV one time (now he drapes it across old milk crates to keep it off the ground and easier to see. )

Then of course the Blizzard of 78 here in Indiana, when you could find almost anything in a big drift. Even Fire Trucks and Bus's! ( I should look for some of those old photo's)
Took weeks of Front end loaders to open up roads...


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I found a keg once it was still half full of Miller Lite, I brought it back to the liquor store. I like Budweiser anyway.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

My dad backed into a septic tank once while plowing with one of our dumps, guess it was just off the side of the parking lot of the school he was pushing. My uncle told me the story a long time ago one Easter. Happened back when dad was a teenager and he still won't talk about it... There are pictures somewhere I think.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

heavyiron;691583 said:


> My dad backed into a septic tank once while plowing with one of our dumps, guess it was just off the side of the parking lot of the school he was pushing. My uncle told me the story a long time ago one Easter. Happened back when dad was a teenager and he still won't talk about it... There are pictures somewhere I think.


That's pretty good, pictures would be priceless!


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

well i once found a new curb that my account put in 3 weeks after i did my walk serve it stop my truck dead and broke the blade in 2 mess up my frame also :crying: owner bought me a new plow xysport


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Weirdest thing I ever plowed, was during a big storm we had here,... about 18" of fresh snow on the ground & still snowing hard,... but I had to keep some places open. It was at night,.. I made my first pass into this guy's yard & pushed high into a pile I had made earlier. Then, on my 2nd pass,... with snow pouring over the top of my plow, I was about to push into the pile again,... and just before I hit the pile,... my plow lights reflected two green eyes looking at me from the middle of the pile I just made !!! Yikes!! Whatever was in that pile I completely buried again! I backed up & jumped out of the truck & started digging like mad into the pile of snow,... and found a small dog ! I dug him out,..carried him to the people's house, and apologized several times,... saying I just never saw him. They said it was fine,.... he wasn't hurt, but he couldn't hardly walk either,... but that was because he was 18 years old (that's 126 to you & me),.. and he had arthritis so bad he could just barely walk anymore. He apparently had tried to walk across the yard during the snowstorm,... and literally got stuck out in the deep snow in the middle of the yard & couldn't move,... and I came along and plowed him into the snow pile on my first push. If he hadn't been able to get his head to the surface and look at me at that last second before I hit the pile again,... he wouldn't have been found for at least 4-5 months later,.. during spring breakup,...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Alaska Boss;691650 said:


> Weirdest thing I ever plowed, was during a big storm we had here,... about 18" of fresh snow on the ground & still snowing hard,... but I had to keep some places open. It was at night,.. I made my first pass into this guy's yard & pushed high into a pile I had made earlier. Then, on my 2nd pass,... with snow pouring over the top of my plow, I was about to push into the pile again,... and just before I hit the pile,... my plow lights reflected two green eyes looking at me from the middle of the pile I just made !!! Yikes!! Whatever was in that pile I completely buried again! I backed up & jumped out of the truck & started digging like mad into the pile of snow,... and found a small dog ! I dug him out,..carried him to the people's house, and apologized several times,... saying I just never saw him. They said it was fine,.... he wasn't hurt, but he couldn't hardly walk either,... but that was because he was 18 years old (that's 126 to you & me),.. and he had arthritis so bad he could just barely walk anymore. He apparently had tried to walk across the yard during the snowstorm,... and literally got stuck out in the deep snow in the middle of the yard & couldn't move,... and I came along and plowed him into the snow pile on my first push. If he hadn't been able to get his head to the surface and look at me at that last second before I hit the pile again,... he wouldn't have been found for at least 4-5 months later,.. during spring breakup,...


wow thats freaky good looking out


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

One of my trucks found a wall the other night, plowed up the lawn on the side of a building to get into the loading dock area, ended up with one tire over hanging the wall. Good thing our backhoe was on site.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

It's not that strange, but no one has mentioned pallets or a bicycle.

And I "didn't see" a shopping cart or two buried in the snow before.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

The other night while plowing i uncovered Jimmy Hoffa !


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

McGaw;688858 said:


> My buddy's dad plowed over a guy. chopped him in half. I guess 5 hours later there was a knock at the door by the cops.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> im flying the BS flag on this one. how would you not notice that? i really dont conceive many ways a plow could "chop" him in half and if it did the blood loss would be to much to not notice.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

mebbe someone precut him and dumped him there xysport


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

lots of pallets & garbage etc. The one that stands out in my mind is when I was backdragging at a local body shop and hooked onto some kind of hose. I got out of the truck and followed it back into a snow pile, stretched very taught. The other end connected to a big drum of diesel!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have hit pallets, and the other day was stacking snow in a pile and ended up with a 2x4 sticking about 10 ft. out of the pile!

Thankfully no damage done!


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*the hose*

should have back tracked to the handle end and opend your gas cap 



CompleteCare;693055 said:


> lots of pallets & garbage etc. The one that stands out in my mind is when I was backdragging at a local body shop and hooked onto some kind of hose. I got out of the truck and followed it back into a snow pile, stretched very taught. The other end connected to a big drum of diesel!


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

Sucked up a heated dog dish today...made the ole snowblower a little upset.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

McGaw;688858 said:


> My buddy's dad plowed over a guy. chopped him in half. I guess 5 hours later there was a knock at the door by the cops.
> 
> I call BS as well, maybe that's why Mythbusters wants a big V plow


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, maybe he was just completely frozen and snapped off when going past a light post...what? It could happen! xysport


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it was last year near Chicago a guy got hit in the street by a car, and his feet were left in the street with shoes on. It was a hit and run, and the people dumped his body somewhere, but didn't realize he wasn't complete.

If that could happen with a car, then maybe the guy "chopped in half" just got a leg ripped off or something.

Still sounds like a fish story, but you never know.


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a regular customer call me last year after I plowed earlier in the day. No one was home when I did the driveway. Apparently they left an aluminum extension ladder (under 9" of fresh powder) in the driveway. When I plowed it went right through the fence at the end of the drive. She wanted to know what I was going to do about it. So I asked her what she was going to do about the damage to my truck. I never heard from her again. I have sucked the following items into a snowblower... newspapers, dog bowls, dog chains, bricks, snow shovels, welcome mats, and the best one of all >> the ground wire for the electrical. It was at night, we had to leave the machine and come back the next day to get it out. Last weekend, while stacking some snow, I almost tipped over a portable basketball hoop onto the owners car. Ouch!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

snowandgo;693333 said:


> I think it was last year near Chicago a guy got hit in the street by a car, and his feet were left in the street with shoes on. It was a hit and run, and the people dumped his body somewhere, but didn't realize he wasn't complete.
> 
> If that could happen with a car, then maybe the guy "chopped in half" just got a leg ripped off or something.
> 
> Still sounds like a fish story, but you never know.


send me a link to that story please. c'mon now guys my boots are only so tall.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

LawnProLandscapes;693617 said:


> send me a link to that story please. c'mon now guys my boots are only so tall.


That did happen drunk driver hit a guy walking down the street. She called her brother and a friend to help dump the body. Next day someone's dog found the foot still in the shoe. I'll try to find the story. Nothing to do with plowing. But, It is a true story


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

While plowing I've found a few pallets, a christmas tree, couple tires... the ussual I guess. The funniest thing I have ever found is two full bags of groceries that someone left in the parking lot. 

While snow blowing I have been lucky enough to find a pooper scooper, an extention cord that was plugged in ... to my truck, a few welcome mats


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Someone will be finding a Blackberry Curve in the Minneapolis/St.Paul area:realmad:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

NBI Lawn;694304 said:


> Someone will be finding a Blackberry Curve in the Minneapolis/St.Paul area:realmad:


that'll probally next weeks post lol


----------



## lordstanley (Dec 6, 2008)

Not exactly finding something but along the lines of what you are looking for I think:

I plow only for one of the largest churches in the country- about 10 city blocks of streets and parking for about 10,000 people. Several years ago we had an Assistant Pastor who went away on a trip and left his van parked in a lot in January/February even though he was told to not leave it there. When he returned his van was not there. He asked if we knew where it was- of course we had absolutely no idea. The pastor then asked if we knew where it was- we "didn't" although we did mention that he was told not to leave it there. Well he finally found his van in April when the snow pile finally melted. His van had been dragged to where we pile our snow and complety and I mean COMPLETELY covered. So I guess you could say we "found" a van in our snow pile.


----------



## lordstanley (Dec 6, 2008)

I "found" an extension cord wrapped around my brand new skidsteer power angle broom the first time out. Took forever to get it off.


----------



## lordstanley (Dec 6, 2008)

We have also "found" a few street light poles in our piles at the end of the season and a train crossing guard. How do those end up in our piles?!?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

person had a bag of newspapers front of there house.. plowed the bag into a snow bank, saw the bag threw it in the back of th truck.;


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

LawnProLandscapes;693617 said:


> send me a link to that story please. c'mon now guys my boots are only so tall.


Keep your short boots on.

http://archives.chicagotribune.com/2007/oct/18/news/chi-feetoct18

Would have found a better link if I didn't have better things to do like


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

MickiRig1;689495 said:


> I found a 2x4 frozen to the driveway. The plow tripped and then launched the 2x4 into the brand new garage door ! It left a perfect 2x4 imprint in the door. Not my fault, don't leave your toys in the driveway !


My aunts old plow guy did the SAME thing........Too bad he was also the contractor who put the damn thing in the week prior. Lmao!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

erkoehler;693077 said:


> I have hit pallets, and the other day was stacking snow in a pile and ended up with a 2x4 sticking about 10 ft. out of the pile!
> 
> Thankfully no damage done!


so this is what goes on at erics lots huh?...well...

as for me....nothing really interesting...shopping carts, man holes, although once i though i had some real good hard pack coming up...seems it was a layer of blacktop...so i guess earth?


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I "found" my first septic tank yesterday. I knew the pipes for the drain field were there, but didn't know about the ground level tank lid, it was hid by a dirt pile last year. It wound up in the snow bank and my left front tire wound up in the tank hole. I backed up and out without a problem, no damage to tank or truck, dug the lid out and put it back on. Now tomorrow I have to swing by to tell them about it and get paid. Hopefully they are ok about it since I didn't damage anything, we'll see.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i used to drive a recycle truck for a local trash company for about 6 months in that time i found 3bodies, one was sitting in a car shot in the head, second was laying inthe road in a not so good part of town shot many times, and the third was a homeless guy behind a building were i would turn around.while plowing i found 1000 dollars in cash and a bunch of viles of crack.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

License plate. Blizzard of 2000, illegally parked Subaru. Parked right against snowbank. Wind and snow filled in the area between snowbank & car, looked like one big snow bank. Plowed through perpendicular to it, mind you 2' of powder on ground & snow was coming over plow all over windshield & night & really poor visibility, hit front of car just enough to shear off front plate. Next pass was wondering what plate was doing in middle of lot, thought it was mine, then saw dark green/gray spot in snowbank. No one was supposed to be there. Owner of Subaru told by my boss that he was illegally parked, we were NOT going to pay for damage. Never heard about it again. Oh yeah, last year found dog collar w/ leash attached to it, no dog.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i found the guys lawn, he wasn't to happy about...

hey that's what happens when you call the plow guy after the storm.
never stepped foot on the guys property until after the snow storm.

good thing grass grows every year


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

about 6 years ago i found a homeless guy on top of the parking ramp i was clearing. he was under a roof hangover and there was all kinds of paper and crap around him. i though he got mugged and killed because he was clean cut and well dressed so i got out to check on him. had a shake the hell out of him just to get him to come to. wakes you up real fast when you think you just found a body!


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

This one is something I haven't heard before.

I got a call from a guy in my neighborhood asking that I do his driveway. My partner was out in the truck, I was cleaning up drives with a snowblower. What he didn't tell me was that he had gravel all over his driveway. It was about 8:00pm, pretty dark, and 6" of snow.

I got an email from him asking that I clean the gravel out of the neighbor's gutters. What!? Apparently I was shooting rocks at the neighbor's 2nd story gutters. I'm rather surprised I didn't hear it! Yikes.. that could have been bad!

Good ol Toro's!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

A couple years ago while I was snowblowing a few walks at a condo complex, I found someone's christmas lights under the snow. I never knew chunks of lights could fly so far Put snow back over the rest of it, threw the chunks of cord in my truck and went on with the night, lol. Other than that, a few chunks of lawn and a gutter downspout across the drive. Damn near tore the whole gutter off the side of the house. Bout shyt myself at 3 am. Luckily it broke off before anything worse happened.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

snowandgo;693333 said:


> I think it was last year near Chicago a guy got hit in the street by a car, and his feet were left in the street with shoes on. It was a hit and run, and the people dumped his body somewhere, but didn't realize he wasn't complete.
> 
> If that could happen with a car, then maybe the guy "chopped in half" just got a leg ripped off or something.
> 
> Still sounds like a fish story, but you never know.


The guy that got hit was called "walking mike" he did not own a car at all, he would walk up to speedway every day, it is only a 1/8 or 1/4 mile from his house. We have lived in the same area my whole life. He was a great guy. And yes his feet were here , one was on the road and the other was in a tree and the body was in some other town. So yes in can happen. But go at 50+mph, The only way i see it happening is if the body gets stuckbetween the plow and a corner of a wall, to make more of a cutting action.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I didn't find anything 'in the snow' but a week ago, I was plowing a lot and there was a teenage couple doing the deed in parking section on the side of the store... in fact, they knew they were visible, and my lights were shining on them (they were in my way), but didn't care. The woman was puking at the same time. They were hammered, for sure. I saw the whole thing in fact, those two got out of the vehicle of a friend of theirs, and the two of them walked to the side of the building and got it on while the woman was puking and laughing at the same time. A few minutes later when I reported it to the manager, the frined of their's walked around the building and asked them what the hell they were doing. He thought they were going to go to the bathroom or something. Haha.


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Not interesting... but I found a shovel today that one of my Employees Broke. lol


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Alaska Boss;691650 said:


> Weirdest thing I ever plowed, was during a big storm we had here,... about 18" of fresh snow on the ground & still snowing hard,... but I had to keep some places open. It was at night,.. I made my first pass into this guy's yard & pushed high into a pile I had made earlier. Then, on my 2nd pass,... with snow pouring over the top of my plow, I was about to push into the pile again,... and just before I hit the pile,... my plow lights reflected two green eyes looking at me from the middle of the pile I just made !!! Yikes!! Whatever was in that pile I completely buried again! I backed up & jumped out of the truck & started digging like mad into the pile of snow,... and found a small dog ! I dug him out,..carried him to the people's house, and apologized several times,... saying I just never saw him. They said it was fine,.... he wasn't hurt, but he couldn't hardly walk either,... but that was because he was 18 years old (that's 126 to you & me),.. and he had arthritis so bad he could just barely walk anymore. He apparently had tried to walk across the yard during the snowstorm,... and literally got stuck out in the deep snow in the middle of the yard & couldn't move,... and I came along and plowed him into the snow pile on my first push. If he hadn't been able to get his head to the surface and look at me at that last second before I hit the pile again,... he wouldn't have been found for at least 4-5 months later,.. during spring breakup,...





MAR4CARS;692155 said:


> The other night while plowing i uncovered Jimmy Hoffa !


I laughed my ass off......

My helper found two rubber mats with the snow blower during the last two storms, both times in front of the same building entrance.


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

A couple years ago I uncovered a pair of black lace panties that the town plow had deposited at the end of my drive!!? When I plowed a car lot about 20 sets of keys were uncovered in the spring. You'd think they'd miss those.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My daughter's ****** dog ( miniature pincher ) is going to end up in a snow pile She stands in the drive and watches the pile of snow coming at her. The thought never crosses her mind to move till I yell at her.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

About eight years ago I pulled into the parking lot of a HVAC company I cleared to find a bum with his back up against the wall in a sitting position dropping a "hot pile" for the owner to find the next morning I just laughed, started plowing and let the guy finish. About three years later in the same lot I pulled in to find what I believed to be a pimp beating the sh*t out of one of his "employees" needless to say I through it in reverse and got the hell out of there and called the cops. Didn't want to get shot for being in the wrong place at the wrong time. If you've ever been in Columbus around 5th and Cleveland Ave. you know how nice of an area it is


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I've found lots of stuff weirdest has to be an ice cream machine. You know one of those soft serve machines. It was behind a commercial account ( medical park) burried in a 6' drift. Made all kinds of noise when hit with the v.


----------



## jaymorgan2 (Jan 4, 2009)

We were called a few weeks ago to plow out some random machine shop a few miles down the road. The old lady told us to plow the snow forward and to leave everything in a pile, then take a 90 degree turn and push the rest between the two barns. We get to the turn and there is the strangest looking horror style setup. We push the snow forward, only to uncover some tractor implements under tarps buried under a few feet of snow. Then we went for one more pass only to find more. Fortunately, no damage. Really strange though.


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh and forgot to mention, all my shovels have been lost a random houses. Thanks to my employees, had 30 shovels, down to about 3. Thanks Chris. I keep finding parts all over the shop


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

Used to plow a place that recycled old electronics and they weren't the neatest operation. So I would see many computers, tvs, vcrs, etc. go flying if there was enough snow.


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

I snow blow my accounts and find mostly the usual, dog chains, bird houses, frozen pumpkins, frozen squirrel, extension cords. The worst is the river rock people want to use for landscaping around their houses.


----------



## Langlois Enterprise (Dec 23, 2003)

Last year i was plowing a drive for the minister of the curch and plowed up a dead deer, really scary when you start seeing legs in your plow lights.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

This afternoon I had just finished a drive. I stopped to write down my time, and when I started up again I heard this horrible grating metallic noise, and then the truck stopped moving. I was sure that I had trashed a front axle joint, again. I got out to see what was the matter, and there was twenty feet of cheap 5/16 log chain, hung up on the plow, and under the front tire. The kid who lives there has been skidding logs with an old beat up Toyota pickup, and he must have lost the chain in the snow. I left it in front of the garage door, and told his mother where it was.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I plowed a new driveway today and at the end of a push, while I was backing away, I could see Extension cords, Garden hoses, and one of those threaded adjustable computer chairs in the snow pile.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

not really weird just surprising. I found two tiny magnets stuck to my plow last year we had about six inches and they had rolled up on the back of the plow some how. Why they didnt fall off i dont know


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Rangerman;722725 said:


> not really weird just surprising. I found two tiny magnets stuck to my plow last year we had about six inches and they had rolled up on the back of the plow some how. Why they didnt fall off i dont know


I would have left them there. People would ask about them and you can tell them they jst jumped aboard.

Keep the stories coming, these are funny


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I was on a car accident call last night. The guy took out a electric pole at the corner of a parking lot with his car. He was not hurt because he had his seat belt on and the air bag deployed. As the partner and I walk back to the squad I look down and there is a $20 bill sticking out of the plowed snow pile. Bonus!!


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

$10 for you and $10 for the partner?


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

about 2 weeks ago I lost my surefire g2 flash light that I had hanging around my neck on a lanyard. could not for the life of me figure out where I could have dropped it. 
just this week I found it in the middle of the front yard. It must have dropped down the leg of my carhartt and when I made a second pass on the front sidewalk the snow blower picked it up and chucked it into the front yard. only damage was a couple of scratches, bulb still worked and the battery's were still good. 
go figure. 

slugger


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

A few years back, my dad was plowing a neighbors drive. All of a sudden, his jeep dropped about 6 inches or so. Jumps out, to find that the jeep fell through an older style septic system. Now we all know what is in a septic tank!!!!! Pretty chitty i thought. 


2006 F-150 5.4 V8 supercab/ 7 1/2' Western Midweight Poly


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

TurfSolutionsMN;690304 said:


> I have found many extension cords, garden hoses, & even dogs chains. Most of the people wanted me to buy them new ones I said NO WAY its not my fault there were laying over the driveway. :realmad:


Same here and a friend of mine was doing a home with a dog house about 30 feet away . Normally the client would take the dog out side and move the chain to the porch. Thinking the same situation my friend keep blowing snow backward, Fido happens to be sleeping in the doghouse the auger picks up the chain and started hauling him out a raPID speed towards the blower. Off went the PTO before Fido started doing somersaults around the auger.:waving:tymusic


----------



## welj31 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Unmarked area*

I did a new job last year. Around here people make up roads and not too many drives are marked. So guy said my drive runs out about 500 yards makes a u and comes back. Ok its dark snowing like crazy. I make the first run about 400 yards down hill and slow to look for turn around. Then I notice there are no trees around and i can see homes off about 1/2 mile. I get turned around and find that this guys drive is onaly about 200 yards long and I am sitting in the middle of a lake. I got back to land, fished out my TP , wipe and go on about the job.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

thats a crazy story.


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

welj31;726942 said:


> I did a new job last year. Around here people make up roads and not too many drives are marked. So guy said my drive runs out about 500 yards makes a u and comes back. Ok its dark snowing like crazy. I make the first run about 400 yards down hill and slow to look for turn around. Then I notice there are no trees around and i can see homes off about 1/2 mile. I get turned around and find that this guys drive is onaly about 200 yards long and I am sitting in the middle of a lake. I got back to land, fished out my TP , wipe and go on about the job.


now thats a good one


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I could just imagine the confusion on the dog's part as he's being dragged toward the scary machine / snow blower. He thought the vacuum was bad, this thing could chew him up and spit him out.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

welj31;726942 said:


> I got back to land, fished out my TP , wipe and go on about the job.


haha thats great!

I knew i sub who plowed the wrong drive. the house he was supposed to plow had a stretch to the garage and a U driveway. the one he plowed...didn't. oops!


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

Out plowing the neighbors driveway 2 nights ago, found his extension cord for his truck while back dragging from in front of his garage. It "was" wrapped aroung his garden hose hose reel and plugged into the same timer as his Christmas lights. I didn't charge him for taking down his lights. I did apologize for the reel though.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

I found a nice expensive 50 amp jobsite power cord with my bobcat blower, nice mess.


----------



## big_belly4ever (Sep 22, 2008)

My friend had just bought a new chevy truck in april about 6 years ago.He is a logger, so during spring brake up he gets new equipment and gos to all the logging shows till road limits come off. He didn't want to get a new plow for his truck til fall so just in case he asked if i could plow if it snowed. Normally we don't get much snow then i said ok.We have gotten 10iches in May once here.I think it was mid April forecast snow storm ended up ten inch of blow snow drifted pretty good around house. said come over I meet him outside on road, said he would move van and truck out of the way. I start driving in to back blade out away from house and i caught him running fast toward me so i just stoped there think hes going to tell me don't forget about his cement steps.Well i put the truck in park and was rolling down the window and just let the plow down (I really dont know why i did it big mistake could of hit his steps) i hit a 55gallon drum of new synthetic oil he had just had delivered a few days earlier from one of those logging shows he goes to and was going to change all of his logging equipment over to it. Never saw him so mad,green oil all over hes' drive way right in front of his door. He said its ruined and the little in the drum he didnt want to take chance water in it from snow to use in hes equipment we shoveled snow and oil in alot of plastic garbage cans. He had to fined someone to take that away and the clean up the oil in front of his house. I said I have insurance it still didn't matter. I left just told him deal with my insurance. When i got my year end statement from insurance it was $1800.00 FOR THAT CLAIM. We are acquaintances now we see each other at church and just say hi not by my choice. Still paying for it yet i guess never asks me to go to canada fishing or snowmobling again. I still go with others and ask him but nooooo. I spillit a$600.00 barrel of oil. As my buddy Judge Judy says "No good deed goes unpunished."


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

Mostly just the usual stuff like papers and mats. I got the extension cord for the block heater in my diesel one year. The best one was one of my accounts added solar walkway lights to his house and never mentioned them. I ran the snowblower down his walk, went to turn around and this light goes flying out of the blower. Guy happened to be watching just then, said no problem and apologized for not telling me.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

My sister-in-law's ex husband just bought a house and had the cable installed. Being winter and all the cable company can't bury the cable, so the genius lays it on top of the ground, and right across the driveway, I had about 75 feet of cable wound up in the auger before I had a chance to shut down the PTO.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

plowing a jiffy lube, 9am...first pass in front of glass doors and they are on my passenger side...

going around 10mph....see a large object fly towards my truck drivers side. SLAMS into my bed as i hit the brakes hard...

turns out i uncovered a power cord that was tied to the pole at the glass door and also tied in a knot at the damn inflatable balloon sign att he street!!!...the fans base was what caved in my bedside as it flew at me when the plow hooked the cord. 

small 3" tear in the fan's blow up part, otherwise it's fine....bed is phucked totally. AND THEY THINK I OWE THEM 800 FOR A NEW FAN...guy is being a *****...says he wants a brand new fan...800 custom made...

i still can;t see how it's my fault..he runs a trip line and i get screwed?..i am still waiting for his "receipt" for 800 for this thing and that and all my pictures go to my insurance if i have to....fan worked perfect all but the 3" tear..


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

2 years ago I uncovered a live extension cord, ripped it right in half. Then I was helping blow a driveway out with the neighbor, and he uncovered a 2x4 in his 2 stage snow blower.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i just ripped my damn block heater cord in half this morning while back dragging my own driveway....

DOH


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Found a frozen straw bale in a drive under the snow in a 800 yard long drive way, I was moving along pretty good when I hit it, then later in the season, the same drive near the garage was a transmission frozen into the ground, screwed up my plow real good. Fired them as a client after that.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

Friend of mine found 2 concrete barriers at the same time...turned his straight blade into a V.

Nothing really exciting here. Just the usual.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Mainly the same crap;
Desk under snow drift, power cords, signs, bags of garbage, bags of dog sh--, bags of diapers, clothing, shoes, odd wood scraps, dead animal, toys, bicycle.

Nothing wild just piggish stuff.


----------



## Vulcanclassic15 (Feb 6, 2007)

Not something I found, but funny story!!

A few years ago I was walking out of a convenient store at about 1:00 am as another guy was walking in. I got in my truck, was looking in the windows of the store & seen the clerk was going into the back storage room. The guy that walked in jump over the counter & start taking money out of the register! I did not see any gun so I pulled my truck forward, put the plow down in front of the door, used the cell & called the Police!! The guy went running for the door so fast & looking back at the clerk yelling he hit the door so hard it broke his nose. The cops could not stop laughing for days.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Vulcanclassic15;759679 said:


> Not something I found, but funny story!!
> 
> A few years ago I was walking out of a convenient store at about 1:00 am as another guy was walking in. I got in my truck, was looking in the windows of the store & seen the clerk was going into the back storage room. The guy that walked in jump over the counter & start taking money out of the register! I did not see any gun so I pulled my truck forward, put the plow down in front of the door, used the cell & called the Police!! The guy went running for the door so fast & looking back at the clerk yelling he hit the door so hard it broke his nose. The cops could not stop laughing for days.


I don't care who you are that there is funny! That has to be the funniest thing I've heard in a long time. That will be a story you'll tell for a long time.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Winter Land Man;699364 said:


> I didn't find anything 'in the snow' but a week ago, I was plowing a lot and there was a teenage couple doing the deed in parking section on the side of the store... in fact, they knew they were visible, and my lights were shining on them (they were in my way), but didn't care. The woman was puking at the same time. They were hammered, for sure. I saw the whole thing in fact, those two got out of the vehicle of a friend of theirs, and the two of them walked to the side of the building and got it on while the woman was puking and laughing at the same time. A few minutes later when I reported it to the manager, the frined of their's walked around the building and asked them what the hell they were doing. He thought they were going to go to the bathroom or something. Haha.


Yeah, I found something very similar when I was out plowing last winter. I was doing my route of my resi's, at 3AM, to find a HUGE party going on at the house- must have been 30 cars there, parked all over the lawn/drive/street- was a mess to say the least. As I was driving past the house, I witnessed (scarred me for life lol) two kids (guy and girl) grinding on each other arse naked on top of a Cadillac Escalade when it was snowing and like 20*F outside- was one of the funniest things I have ever seen lol lol lol. Parents called me up two days later wanting to know why their drive's snow was all packed down and why "I" made a mess all over their lawn...needless to say the kid hosting the party (who I knew from HS) was in DEEP $hyt!


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a white g-string with skid marks fly out of a snowblower... (wishes there was a "puking" smiley)


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

JustAGuy;761319 said:


> Had a white g-string with skid marks fly out of a snowblower... (wishes there was a "puking" smiley)


thats pretty dam* knarley

found a TV once...and a cutting edge.. 8ft'er


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

This could be a fun thread to bring back from the dead... 

Ive never found anything to interesting, my first year I was plowing a big industrial lot as a backup for a guy whose truck broke down. He didn't tell me that one of the big open top dumpsters was a nail bin for a pallet company... and that they are very careless... I'm sure glad wally world is open 24/7 because I had to go buy 2 of their biggest packs of tire plugs lol.

then another time I was pushing back banks at one of my resi's and found one of those cable posts that was completely burried (along with the stakes I marked it with.)

besides that, just newspapers and garbage bins.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I found five $1 bills once. Besides that, nothing to interesting.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

found a TV once...and a cutting edge.. 8ft'er[/QUOTE said:


> Was Birdseedd plowing back then?:laughing: wonder how long the guy plowed untill he noticed it was gone!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

only thing I've found is chunks of concrete,wood & ashpalt


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I found a bucket of paint that was partially frozen. Since it was an oil based paint, it was gelled inside, and when it broke open, it splattered paint all over my plow and the driveway. The driveway was gravel, so no big deal. RE-painted the blade the following spring.



Funny thread, as I felt I was back in 2008...... 



thanks grave digger Thumbs Up


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Found a small car once that couldn't be distinguished from the drifting that I lifted up some with my loader.Just set it down in the middle of the blizzard and I assume all was ok since I never got a call.Wouldn't matter anyway as ''ANYTHING buried under snow'' I will not be responsible for.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

A trans and transfer case also stumps, this wasnt one of our normal drives the guy flagged us down and felt bad for him. I asked if there was anything buried under the 2' snow he said no after breaking a trip spring and a pivot pin I decided he was full of shyt.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

JustAGuy;761319 said:


> Had a white g-string with skid marks fly out of a snowblower... (wishes there was a "puking" smiley)


No it wasn't a g string the blower turned it into one probably some old man's ****** tighties


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

Vulcanclassic15;759679 said:


> Not something I found, but funny story!!
> 
> A few years ago I was walking out of a convenient store at about 1:00 am as another guy was walking in. I got in my truck, was looking in the windows of the store & seen the clerk was going into the back storage
> room. The guy that walked in jump over the counter & start taking money out of the register! I did not see any gun so I pulled my truck forward, put the plow down in front of the door, used the cell & called the Police!! The guy went running for the door so fast & looking back at the clerk yelling he hit the door so hard it broke his nose. The cops could not stop laughing for days.


That's awesome I had a similar thing at a gas station in Joliet 15 year old kid robbed the Guy with a Swiss army knife didn't see me come out of the bathroom as he ran out I clotheslined his ass had the clerk hold him down while I called cops and got zip ties out of my tool box cuffed him to the pole clerk gave me a 6 pack and told me to take off before cops got there I wasn't 21 yet


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

A couch!

Was doing blow backs at an apartment complex. Doing my thing until I start noticing wood and fabric flying out of the chute. Some how one of the plow operators buried an entire couch in the snow pile. Oh well dragged what was left out and kept on going.

Other than that just the usual. Plow parts, Garbage and manhole covers.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

brad96z28;688930 said:


> I had uncovered a lawn on more then one occasion, I know weird huh plowig a driveway and a lawn appears


hehe. i didnt wanna say it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MickiRig1;689495 said:


> I found a 2x4 frozen to the driveway. The plow tripped and then launched the 2x4 into the brand new garage door ! It left a perfect 2x4 imprint in the door. Not my fault, don't leave your toys in the driveway !


was the customer mad?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

welj31;726942 said:


> I did a new job last year. Around here people make up roads and not too many drives are marked. So guy said my drive runs out about 500 yards makes a u and comes back. Ok its dark snowing like crazy. I make the first run about 400 yards down hill and slow to look for turn around. Then I notice there are no trees around and i can see homes off about 1/2 mile. I get turned around and find that this guys drive is onaly about 200 yards long and I am sitting in the middle of a lake. I got back to land, fished out my TP , wipe and go on about the job.


 what my eyes just did...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MattyK;758020 said:


> haha thats great!
> 
> I knew i sub who plowed the wrong drive. the house he was supposed to plow had a stretch to the garage and a U driveway. the one he plowed...didn't. oops!


I did that last year. had a customer with a unique dual seat-er chair lookin thing in their yard. they call me up wondering why i hadnt done their drive for a couple days. course i drive right out there. turns out their 2 door down neighbor has another "unique" "dual seat-er chair lookin thing in their yard"


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

Smashed a terra cotta planter to smithereens.....oops. Sandwich board signs, car plastic bumper and a cell phone. Heard the neighbors kid inhaled a tarp with the new snowblower....must have been ugly.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I was plowing for a friend two years ago. I was plowing one of is freight companies for him. He told me that the lot was clear. Start plowing about 15 minutes in. My truck comes to a stop. My plow has a big hole in it. Someone cut up a trailer and left it on the ground. 2 trip springs 2 eyebolts pivot pin and a cutting edge and a new piece of lexian. And he did not offer to pay for any thing. No longer friends


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

One night while plowing Home Owner assos. Streets I hit a dog that ran out into the middle of the street. Lady was stupid enough to let he so called "Certified off- leash Trained Dog" out in the front yard while we were plowing. Mind you this dog is snowball white. I had been plowing for over 8 hours (Seeing pink pandas for the past 3 hours..) so when the dog ran into the street it took me a minute to realize what it was and by that time she had already rolled with the windrow...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I found a big slab of ice last year. half a moment later i found a nice strong curb.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

When I launched the 2x4 into the new garage door. I called the contractor I work for right away. He tried to make me pay for a new door section. NO WAY! NOT MY FAULT!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I've found the usual, mattresses, garbage, wood, chains, etc. Probably the worst one was a lot at an apartment building. One of the tenants had strung an extension cord through her garden level apartment, across the lawn, through the lot, and into her garage stall (the garages didn't have power apparently) to plug her car in. Needless to say I had no idea it was there. When I snagged it with the plow, I heard glass breaking as the cord dragged a table lamp from her living room out of the window, breaking the window glass and destroying the lamp. It took me a minute to determine exactly what happened, because my initial thought was that there was a domestic going on in the apartment and someone threw the lamp at the window. I made a call to the building owner and explained what happened. He said not to worry about it because the tenant was going to have to pay for the damage.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

they haven't invented the snow blower yet that can handle the Sunday edition of the New York Times. After forty years of plowing, I have done all these things and more. However my pink pandas appear after the 12 hour, quickly followed by green leperchauns and then the flaming midgets appear by day 2. By day 3, who looks.
As for gas stations, every one of them had service bells runged by a air hose stretch across the islands. Hey they always found them in the spring when the piles melted. 

Plowed a place one night. Kitchen overlooked the drive by the garages. As I pulled up you could see the hubby and wife sitting there eating and watching TV. As I went by, suddendly there was a massive flash and the lights went out. WTF. Cable TV wire fell down during the storm. You guessed it, the plow grabed the wire and pulled the TV across the kitchen counter until it hit the wall. Hubby and wife just sat there convinced that their significant other had somehow smashed the TV. Suprisingly, the cable TV company paid for everything since their installer never put the breakaway junction on the house.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

fireball;1524340 said:


> they haven't invented the snow blower yet that can handle the Sunday edition of the New York Times. After forty years of plowing, I have done all these things and more. However my pink pandas appear after the 12 hour, quickly followed by green leperchauns and then the flaming midgets appear by day 2. By day 3, who looks.
> As for gas stations, every one of them had service bells runged by a air hose stretch across the islands. Hey they always found them in the spring when the piles melted.
> 
> Plowed a place one night. Kitchen overlooked the drive by the garages. As I pulled up you could see the hubby and wife sitting there eating and watching TV. As I went by, suddendly there was a massive flash and the lights went out. WTF. Cable TV wire fell down during the storm. You guessed it, the plow grabed the wire and pulled the TV across the kitchen counter until it hit the wall. Hubby and wife just sat there convinced that their significant other had somehow smashed the TV. Suprisingly, the cable TV company paid for everything since their installer never put the breakaway junction on the house.


their falty setup grabbed the power line?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

a heat sheild, fell off my truck while plowing one of my lots. happened a lot with that truck, it was pretty crusty underneath. found my tailpipe at an intersection one night too "whats that dragging on the street???"


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

fireball;1524340 said:


> Plowed a place one night. Kitchen overlooked the drive by the garages. As I pulled up you could see the hubby and wife sitting there eating and watching TV. As I went by, suddendly there was a massive flash and the lights went out. WTF. Cable TV wire fell down during the storm. You guessed it, the plow grabed the wire and pulled the TV across the kitchen counter until it hit the wall. Hubby and wife just sat there convinced that their significant other had somehow smashed the TV. Suprisingly, the cable TV company paid for everything since their installer never put the breakaway junction on the house.


OMG, that was freaking funny !:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I was pushing up hill and My Son noticed a fog light in the street. " Looks Like Yours" got out and looked, yep one is missing. An hour later, see what's left of a spring, yep it's my left trip spring! I had a 2 spring, standard 6 foot plow on my Bronco II.


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

*Inexperience?*

I am in southern ohio and we dont get much snow. Maybe 3 or 4 snows in a season avg about 4 inches. We had not been plowing but just a few years and got hit with about 30 inches in 93. While doing a grocery store, one of the drivers noticed a large pile of snow near the main entrance and thought it would be better if it was moved. He got a pretty good run and hit the pile pretty hard. It stopped him suddenly. As soon as the rear tires came back down to the ground, he noticed an antenna wiggling out of the pile of snow he was trying to move. He had totalled a pontiac fiero! Belonged to one of the employees of the store that had gotten a ride home and left it parked there. Needless to say, had to turn it in on insurance. We plowed for five days straight, rotating drivers but never shutting the trucks off. I never want to do that again. Slept 11 hours in five days including one hour in the truck while waiting for loaders to show up for help.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MR. McBEEVEE;1526673 said:


> I am in southern ohio and we dont get much snow. Maybe 3 or 4 snows in a season avg about 4 inches. We had not been plowing but just a few years and got hit with about 30 inches in 93. While doing a grocery store, one of the drivers noticed a large pile of snow near the main entrance and thought it would be better if it was moved. He got a pretty good run and hit the pile pretty hard. It stopped him suddenly. As soon as the rear tires came back down to the ground, he noticed an antenna wiggling out of the pile of snow he was trying to move. He had totalled a pontiac fiero! Belonged to one of the employees of the store that had gotten a ride home and left it parked there. Needless to say, had to turn it in on insurance. *We plowed for five days straight*, rotating drivers but never shutting the trucks off. I never want to do that again. Slept 11 hours in five days including one hour in the truck while waiting for loaders to show up for help.


see bolded


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, I figured that's what you were saying, but I figured I'd mess with ya a bit.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Plow for 5 straight days and you will not want to do it anytime soon again. 

Then you dream / nightmare about plowing. Can't ever find the sweet spot on the plow. Leaving trailers everywhere. Plow will not angle right. Just finished the lot and the snow is back! Fueling and $500 gets you half a tank. Cell phone is ringing with mo-money calling and can't find the phone.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MickiRig1;1526737 said:


> Plow for 5 straight days and you will not want to do it anytime soon again.
> 
> Then you dream / nightmare about plowing. Can't ever find the sweet spot on the plow. Leaving trailers everywhere. Plow will not angle right. Just finished the lot and the snow is back! Fueling and $500 gets you half a tank. Cell phone is ringing with mo-money calling and can't find the phone.


at that moment that sounds like a pretty good dream


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1526744 said:


> at that moment that sounds like a pretty good dream


You'd probably make it about a day into 5 days of plowing and have equipment failing left and right and then have 84 threads on here about it and 45 threads out of boredom while yours sitting at home waiting for your truck to be pieced back together about how things aren't going well.

I'm not saying... I'm just saying.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1526755 said:


> You'd probably make it about a day into 5 days of plowing and have equipment failing left and right and then have 84 threads on here about it and 45 threads out of boredom while yours sitting at home waiting for your truck to be pieced back together about how things aren't going well.
> 
> I'm not saying... I'm just saying.


Actually my equipment is in pretty good shape this year, a lot of it is even brand new. but thanks for offering.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Mark13;1526755 said:


> You'd probably make it about a day into 5 days of plowing and have equipment failing left and right and then have 84 threads on here about it and 45 threads out of boredom while yours sitting at home waiting for your truck to be pieced back together about how things aren't going well.
> 
> I'm not saying... I'm just saying.


:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark13;1526755 said:


> You'd probably make it about a day into 5 days of plowing and have equipment failing left and right and then have 84 threads on here about it and 45 threads out of boredom while yours sitting at home waiting for your truck to be pieced back together about how things aren't going well.
> I'm not saying... I'm just saying.


Best post for December!

:laughing:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have seen brand new equipment and trucks fail the first time out. I swear every-time my truck breaks parts the snow flakes are laughing at me as I walk to the garage. Then the cell phone is ringing " I need you, when are you going to be In-service? " Well as soon as the power comes back on, so I have air power.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ok well technically they are not brand new. i did use them once. but yes. parts can fail at any time. but new parts have a statistical chance of at least working for a little while. this year will be better than last by a very long shot.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

OC&D;1526715 said:


> Though it confounds me, I'm sure you have a logical explanation as to why you'd want to total a Fiero, or at least logical to you.


nice......


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark13;1526755 said:


> You'd probably make it about a day into 5 days of plowing and have equipment failing left and right and then have 84 threads on here about it and 45 threads out of boredom while yours sitting at home waiting for your truck to be pieced back together about how things aren't going well.
> 
> I'm not saying... I'm just saying.


The humpty dumpty truck!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

how about we post without attacking other members? no need to go into every thread just to take a shot at a certain member and then continue to do so...or just place him on ignore

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i found a dirty diaper in my snow blower
must have feel out of the trash barrel 
it was fun getting the cotton out of the impeller


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's move on and keep this thread on point moving forward...you have a question or problem, let me know via pm

thanks


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan;1528299 said:


> let's move on and keep this thread on point moving forward...you have a question or problem, let me know via pm
> 
> thanks


makes me wonder what i missed.....

i wish i found something fun in my blower. a stack of 20's would be nice. finding curbs doesnt really help much.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

birddseedd;1528391 said:


> makes me wonder what i missed.....
> 
> i wish i found something fun in my blower. a stack of 20's would be nice. finding curbs doesnt really help much.


Why would you want the stack of 20's in the blower? That could be a mess and waste of 20's...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

guess i was thinking more my plow than blower.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I'd love to find a stack of 20's in my blower, just before I start it.


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

MickiRig1;689495 said:


> I found a 2x4 frozen to the driveway. The plow tripped and then launched the 2x4 into the brand new garage door ! It left a perfect 2x4 imprint in the door. Not my fault, don't leave your toys in the driveway !


I bet that was fun to watch. lol


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

snomover;1529404 said:


> I bet that was fun to watch. lol


That's why my vehicles have dash cams now. Seen too much to not want proof these days.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Plowing I have only found the nomal things ( garden hose, car parts, garbage bags) but I was connecting a sewer line a few yrs back and I had to crush and fill the old septic tank but when I dug it up it was an old car from the 40's the pipe was just ran into the window. makes you wonder what people are thinking when they do this kind of thing. The health dept took a bunch of pics to put on the web site in the what not to do section,


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

theholycow;1528471 said:


> I'd love to find a stack of 20's in my blower, just before I start it.


Now I can agree with that! Thumbs Uppayuppayuppayup


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

KBTConst;1529844 said:


> Plowing I have only found the nomal things ( garden hose, car parts, garbage bags) but I was connecting a sewer line a few yrs back and I had to crush and fill the old septic tank but when I dug it up it was an old car from the 40's the pipe was just ran into the window. makes you wonder what people are thinking when they do this kind of thing. The health dept took a bunch of pics to put on the web site in the what not to do section,


Find those pictures and post a link!


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

affekonig;1529991 said:


> Find those pictures and post a link!


It was about 9 yrs ago but I will see what I can do.Thumbs Up


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

ive plowed up a stack or garage doors that i didnt see barried in the snow.

lots of man holes and large grates from car wash's

plowed up a whole pallet of fire extinguisher before as well. happens once a year cause of the drifting and they never seem to put them in the same place nor care.

rack of windsheilds to haha


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

09dieselguy;1530477 said:


> ive plowed up a stack or garage doors that i didnt see barried in the snow.
> 
> lots of man holes and large grates from car wash's
> 
> ...


what do you do if your wheel falls in the man hole? seems somethign coudl get broke real quick


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

affekonig;1529991 said:


> Find those pictures and post a link!


Ill second that!


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

birddseedd;1530480 said:


> what do you do if your wheel falls in the man hole? seems somethign coudl get broke real quick


Not sure actually..... Never been so lucky for such a thing to happen. I normally always find them in full scoop mood and when you hit them you sure as hell know it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

09dieselguy;1530628 said:


> Not sure actually..... Never been so lucky for such a thing to happen. I normally always find them in full scoop mood and when you hit them you sure as hell know it.


is it mostly a problem for v plows then? v never had the misfortune of hitting one. not that Michigan has a winter season anymore.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

09dieselguy;1530628 said:


> Not sure actually..... Never been so lucky for such a thing to happen. I normally always find them in full scoop mood and when you hit them you sure as hell know it.


I saw a guy 2 years ago drop his left front tire into an open manhole-I think he actually might have plowed the cover off. Regardless, his left front tire and rim were all done and he and another guy were devising a way to get the truck out of the hole. I'm not sure if he did any other damage, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

OC&D;1530719 said:


> I saw a guy 2 years ago drop his left front tire into an open manhole-I think he actually might have plowed the cover off. Regardless, his left front tire and rim were all done and he and another guy were devising a way to get the truck out of the hole. I'm not sure if he did any other damage, but it wouldn't surprise me.


i hope that does not happen to me.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I hit a 2 foot square drain grate one time doing about 20 mph. I LAUNCHED it! Went 30 feet into the air. It did about 20 flips heading right for a line of cars. Fell 2 foot short of the first car. Thank god no one was in it's path.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MickiRig1;1531258 said:


> I hit a 2 foot square drain grate one time doing about 20 mph. I LAUNCHED it! Went 30 feet into the air. It did about 20 flips heading right for a line of cars. Fell 2 foot short of the first car. Thank god no one was in it's path.


my heart woulda been throbbing


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Well sorry guys I have been all over the health dept's site and can't fined the pics like I said it was about 9 yrs ago so I don't know if they took them off or just never was put up I guess I should have got pic myself.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ty for tryin


----------

